# Diagrama 40-00nx56-map1xg de un televisor Kalley



## joseapadron (Ene 11, 2019)

Hola, quien tiene éste diagrama: 40-00nx56-map1xg de un televisor Kalley


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 16, 2019)

Por el tema del Chasis 40-00nx56-map1xg  (enseñanza del rey), estaría este manual del service, que corresponde a diferentes marcas que lo usan . Como ejemplo, esta el rania chasis 40-00nx56-map1xg de yoreparo, que le dan ese manual.

Fuente del manual:
BGH BT2909S, chassis 40-00NX56-MAP1XG

Agregando, en este hilo también lo trato un antiguo colega (qepd)

Diagrama tv Rania 29m62 chasis MA1 40-00nx56-mar1xg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2019)

Quizás sume algo más :

Pesquisa


----------

